# Jerk off record in a day?



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

So far I hit 6 today since I'm waiting on a call back for job and well..... don't really have much else to do....


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

I just realized how uber gay it is I just asked how many times you've jerked off in a day. I guess I'm just intouch with my weiner enough to ask.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

Forgot to mention I would love to give it to the wife, but she is in this whole, "my vagina hurts" from me hitting it the other day. 

Clomid and HCG makes me take forever to nut. No not PCT'ing after gear use, just revamping the balls since my sperm test was low.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2013)

**********************************  _Buddies for Life_ ****************************************


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> forgot to mention i would love to give it to the wife, but she is in this whole, "my vagina hurts" from me hitting it the other day.
> 
> Clomid and hcg makes me take forever to nut. No not pct'ing after gear use, just revamping the balls since my sperm test was low.



my wife said that to...lying bitch...i got a little dick...what the fuck...i made her put out anyway


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

charley said:


> **********************************  _Buddies for Life_ ****************************************




are they twins?!?!?!!?!!?! I guess I would touch a reflection of myself too if I could!!!! Any vids?


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife said that to...lying bitch...i got a little dick...what the fuck...i made her put out anyway



I tried last night while she was sleeping. Done it a million times. She yelled at me and told me no. WTF!?!?!?!? She is all fucked up from all the hormones the IVF doc is giving her though. This shit is ruining my life. I hate to keep bringing it up but I have literally sunk 60K down the drain. If this 3rd doesnt work I might be the next GMO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

I think we are allowed to fuck them whether say yes or not...i will


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

We've been together for 6 years. Married since May. Before her hormones were wacked out I could pull the panties down at will. I'm just hoping after all this bs is done with I can take at will again.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

I JUST QUIT ASKING RECENTLY...WE WERE IN A SLUMP...I GOT PISSED AND JUST TOOK IT AFTER  A COUPLE WEEKS...apparently that was ok...my weeny is actually sore from this week so far...thanx babe...yeah...when all else fails make rape on them


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I JUST QUIT ASKING RECENTLY...WE WERE IN A SLUMP...I GOT PISSED AND JUST TOOK IT AFTER  A COUPLE WEEKS...apparently that was ok...my weeny is actually sore from this week so far...thanx babe...yeah...when all else fails make rape on them



You do have one hot peice! No one will deny that. So KOS, hot did you become so overweight to begin with? Not trying to be rude just wondering. Where you always a bigger kid and grew into it or was it a job or stress? When did you decide enough is enough. You really have made huge improvements.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 18, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Forgot to mention I would love to give it to the wife, but she is in this whole, "my vagina hurts" from me hitting it the other day.QUOTE]
> 
> Put it in her ASS, god gave her 2 holes for a reason...


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2013)

ive been married since 2007, i nail the wife every night and at least every 2nd morning, if i dont get a load off at least once a day ill bat 3-4 times but it never fixes the problem,
never had my wife say no, shes likes it more than i do, there are nights i want to tell her once is enough, but im afraid if i start that shit ill end up rationed

also the fact i lick pussy like a hoover with a dodgy bearing and love doing it helps, very few women will tell u they dont want u to go down on them, so if u put in the effort youll get to hammer them after they cum a few times cause their knees will be shaking and they need a rest

id give my life for my wife and boys and be happy doing it


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2013)

when the wifes away i tug off several times on a normal day, i guess the record would be 5-8? not sure, i dont have a pull pole to put notches on...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> You do have one hot peice! No one will deny that. So KOS, hot did you become so overweight to begin with? Not trying to be rude just wondering. Where you always a bigger kid and grew into it or was it a job or stress? When did you decide enough is enough. You really have made huge improvements.











  in these im 13 to 15....I was 210 220 at 13....lifted since I was 10 or so....I got out of shape during a very depressed period...lots of little Debbie cakes...was 320...now 241


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

far right


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I think we are allowed to fuck them whether say yes or not...i will


If I wanted to beg, lie, cheat, and steal pussy I wouldn't have married the tramp I did.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys masterbate??. What's next you watch porn too? This place is morally bankrupt!  ....
PR is 5.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ive been married since 2007, i nail the wife every night and at least every 2nd morning, if i dont get a load off at least once a day ill bat 3-4 times but it never fixes the problem,
> never had my wife say no, shes likes it more than i do, there are nights i want to tell her once is enough, but im afraid if i start that shit ill end up rationed
> 
> also the fact i lick pussy like a hoover with a dodgy bearing and love doing it helps, very few women will tell u they dont want u to go down on them, so if u put in the effort youll get to hammer them after they cum a few times cause their knees will be shaking and they need a rest
> ...



^You are one lucky man! I wish i could get it that much! I get into fights all the time with my wife about our sex life. If I'm lucky I get it 3 maybe 4 times per week. Am I being to critical? We have been married 7 years and have a 6 year old girl. I know the gear gets me crazy at times but am I asking for to much?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2013)

I read somewhere the world record is something like 40 times in one day.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 18, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I read somewhere the world record is something like 40 times in one day.



45 and I needed 2 gatorades after


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

I think my record of roughing up the suspect is 3 in one day... fucking arm gets tired.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2013)

*Masanobu Sato, The World Champion of Masturbation*

For their new season, Netherlands-based TV show _Metropolis_ traveled to Tokyo, Japan to meet 

Masanobu Sato,  the world champion of masturbation. This hilarious preview of the  episode starts with Masanobu in his ?two-hour training? while his  girlfriend casually sews and cooks. She considers masturbation his  ?hobby? but Masanobu takes it very seriously, so much so that flew to  San Francisco and won the prize (and world record) for the ?Longest Time  Spent Masturbating/Male? (9 hours and 58 minutes) in the 2009 Masturbate-a-thon. The entire episode


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

NICE!!!  Was that the cat sneaking in there???


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^You are one lucky man! I wish i could get it that much! I get into fights all the time with my wife about our sex life. If I'm lucky I get it 3 maybe 4 times per week. Am I being to critical? We have been married 7 years and have a 6 year old girl. I know the gear gets me crazy at times but am I asking for to much?



go down on her every day for a week, ask nothing in return, let me know how it goes......women get used to cumming all the time like men do.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> For their new season, Netherlands-based TV show _Metropolis_ traveled to Tokyo, Japan to meet
> 
> Masanobu Sato,  the world champion of masturbation. This hilarious preview of the  episode starts with Masanobu in his ?two-hour training? while his  girlfriend casually sews and cooks. She considers masturbation his  ?hobby? but Masanobu takes it very seriously, so much so that flew to  San Francisco and won the prize (and world record) for the ?Longest Time  Spent Masturbating/Male? (9 hours and 58 minutes) in the 2009 Masturbate-a-thon. The entire episode



u merikans should nuke those stupid japs again lol


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

5 because someone here asked this question years ago and made me curious. be forewarned, this place can cause you to harm your own genitals.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> 5 because someone here asked this question years ago and made me curious. be forewarned, this place can cause you to harm your own genitals.



All five times to finish?


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 18, 2013)

Any toys or bath water or just hand!.... 

Sorry just trying to get a visual


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Any toys or bath water or just hand!....
> 
> Sorry just trying to get a visual




Yeah all three and then some. Want some pics?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2013)

Griffith said:


> go down on her every day for a week, ask nothing in return, let me know how it goes......women get used to cumming all the time like men do.....


^I love going down on her cause she is always so clean and well groomed down there but she is retarded ticklish. When I have tried to go down in the past she just breaks out laughing. Now she can play with herself just fine it's just when I'm trying to touch it. I can barely even finger her without jumping. I have to be so damn gentle I start to wonder if I'm even doing anything for her. I guess I'm blessed in one way because she is so sensitive down there she orgasims 99% of the time.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah all three and then some. Want some pics?



Sure! Let me clear some room in my PM box! Any chance you can come off your AI and grow some huge knockers?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> All five times to finish?



yes



justhav2p said:


> Any toys or bath water or just hand!....
> 
> Sorry just trying to get a visual



i have a pretty nice little collection of toys.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

I love her^^^


----------



## Milwdude (Apr 18, 2013)

And I thought my five times was a lot!


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^I love going down on her cause she is always so clean and well groomed down there but she is retarded ticklish. When I have tried to go down in the past she just breaks out laughing. Now she can play with herself just fine it's just when I'm trying to touch it. I can barely even finger her without jumping. I have to be so damn gentle I start to wonder if I'm even doing anything for her. I guess I'm blessed in one way because she is so sensitive down there she orgasims 99% of the time.



get those massage oils that put a little heat and have a flavour, i forgot what u call them, like a very very mild version of deep heat, wipe it on, it will heat up and should stop the tickle problem, 
worst case im wrong and u get another root lol


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

i have a pretty nice little collection of toys.[/QUOTE

I call b.s. gonna need some verification of this wild accusation ...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/89951-sex-toys-3.html


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol... nice one girlie!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

current favorite.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y77nQXrKH30


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

That's hot!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> current favorite.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y77nQXrKH30



if there is a smiley that faints...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

this one is very nice too. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odQ2K-Lb3xg


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> this one is very nice too.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odQ2K-Lb3xg



Any LW demonstration vid?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

my bf buys me toys n i make him videos. if you can break into my comp there's a gold mine.


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my bf buys me toys n i make him videos. if you can break into my comp there's a gold mine.



IP address plz........

jk lolz

ur a hot, spicy, sexy woman LW

nudes or ur full of shit!

jk again lolz


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## cube789 (Apr 19, 2013)

^could be your kidneys


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

no they are good


----------



## the_predator (Apr 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> get those massage oils that put a little heat and have a flavour, i forgot what u call them, like a very very mild version of deep heat, wipe it on, it will heat up and should stop the tickle problem,
> worst case im wrong and u get another root lol


^Alright, I am willing to try anything. Thanks Griff


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i feel sick



Probably because thats vagina talk and you love the cock...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 19, 2013)

Amatuers...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> no they are good


so you can work out now?


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so you can work out now?



hes waiting on supps....


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

> if you can break into my comp there's a gold mine



Come on griff!!!! I really thought I would wake up to some vids....lolz


----------



## independent (Apr 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ive been married since 2007, i nail the wife every night and at least every 2nd morning, if i dont get a load off at least once a day ill bat 3-4 times but it never fixes the problem,
> never had my wife say no, shes likes it more than i do, there are nights i want to tell her once is enough, but im afraid if i start that shit ill end up rationed
> 
> also the fact i lick pussy like a hoover with a dodgy bearing and love doing it helps, very few women will tell u they dont want u to go down on them, so if u put in the effort youll get to hammer them after they cum a few times cause their knees will be shaking and they need a rest
> ...



If i had a 9" cock like you i would probably get laid every night too.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 19, 2013)

12 inches..... Soft.


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> If i had a 9" cock like you i would probably get laid every night too.




Kevin Bloody Wilson 10 Inch Tongue - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> 12 inches..... Soft.



lol ur a dancing penis


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2013)

lol @ 10 inch tongue.


----------



## Milwdude (Apr 19, 2013)

Lmao!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> lol @ 10 inch tongue.



I have a 10" tongue and I can breathe through my ears.............lol


----------



## Milwdude (Apr 21, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

